# 228i vs. 428i



## Keeti668 (Feb 23, 2015)

Assuming all external factors are equal (i.e. insurance, taxes, etc.) would you rather have - the 228i or 428i? Both vehicles have the same power train and the only real difference is that the 428i is slightly larger than the 228i, but $8,000 more than it's smaller sibling. Given the choice, which would you choose? I can't seem to make up my mind. Thoughts?


----------



## jerezano66 (Jan 23, 2007)

Keeti668 said:


> Assuming all external factors are equal (i.e. insurance, taxes, etc.) would you rather have - the 228i or 428i? Both vehicles have the same power train and the only real difference is that the 428i is slightly larger than the 228i, but $8,000 more than it's smaller sibling. Given the choice, which would you choose? I can't seem to make up my mind. Thoughts?


Since the price difference isn't a factor to you, I would go with an M235.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

Keeti668 said:


> Assuming all external factors are equal (i.e. insurance, taxes, etc.) would you rather have - the 228i or 428i? Both vehicles have the same power train and the only real difference is that the 428i is slightly larger than the 228i, but $8,000 more than it's smaller sibling. Given the choice, which would you choose? I can't seem to make up my mind. Thoughts?


Just from a visual standpoint, I think the slightly larger size makes a significant difference in how much sportier the 4 looks compared to the 2.


----------



## aardvark (Apr 15, 2002)

jerezano66 said:


> Since the price difference isn't a factor to you, I would go with an M235.


Hey, that was exactly my conclusion. I will concede that the 4-series looks better the 2-series, but the fact that an M235i can be had for basically the same money as a 428i makes this a no-brainer, IMO.


----------



## dcfella (Apr 16, 2015)

I was debating the same thing. I test drive the 228,m235i, and 428i in that order. The m235i is definitely the most fun. I prefer the 428i's looks, but being that I wouldn't need the extra space, I opted for the car that I enjoyed driving the most. I've had the M235i for almost 3 weeks now and no regrets at all.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

aardvark said:


> Hey, that was exactly my conclusion. I will concede that the 4-series looks better the 2-series, but the fact that an M235i can be had for basically the same money as a 428i makes this a no-brainer, IMO.


Can't really disagree with this much.


----------

